# Pasture mix



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

Deleted due to the lack of response. May post again some other time... 
:?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry...  you didn't get any responses...  Sometimes.. posts get berried quickly...and are missed.... I just found it....and hope... I helped with your question.... :hug:

Here is a couple of older topics on it ...that might help....
viewtopic.php?f=47&t=11632&p=145349&hilit=Pasture+Grass#p145349

viewtopic.php?f=47&t=8564&p=108297&hilit=planting+pasture#p108297

try planting some different types of grasses? Timothy, orchard blend with some clover...The more variety to a goat's diet, the better..... :wink:

Also Found this site:
http://www.theseedcenter.com/pasture-magic_3.html


> Goat Pasture Mix
> Goats are by nature browsers, and prefer to eat in a top down manner. Especially formulated for goats these tall growing, course grasses are ideally suited for goat pastures. They also minimize parasite ingestion.
> 
> Seeding Rate: 50 lbs per Acre
> ...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with Pam. And if you don't get many or any posts, then feel free to bump it up again. We just planted our pasture this last fall...if I find the tag of what's mixed i'll be sure to post!


----------



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Guys I don't feel ignored anymore. :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I use a blend of red clover, alfalfa, comfrey and legumes like soybeans. The goats seam to gobble it up much better than just grasses! I have also heard of planting carrots, turnips and jurselum artichoke for goats. I am going to add some to my field this year for mine. :wave:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Just noticed this as well and Pam's post helped me too! LOL

NeedOnemore-where abouts in TN are you? Were on the Cumberland Plateau.


----------



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Just noticed this as well and Pam's post helped me too! LOL
> 
> NeedOnemore-where abouts in TN are you? Were on the Cumberland Plateau.


South Clarksville, Cunningham Community


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Guys I don't feel ignored anymore. :greengrin:


 :hug: :grouphug: :thumb:



> Just noticed this as well and Pam's post helped me too! LOL


 Glad it helped.... :greengrin:


----------



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried chicory for goats? I know it is drought resistant, deer love it, but don't know about goats and effect on milk.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

just be carful when you are picking out pasture mixes, they say that they have certain things in them. But i have a friend that works for major league (which is a grass company) she says all the pasture mixes have the exact same mixture, they just put it in different bags and slap a different price on it.


----------



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

I finally got my goat hay field planted, Orchard grass, Bermuda coastal, Alfalfa, Timothy, Red Clover. It is my hope to be able to cut it once this fall.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That sounds like a great mix. Be sure to post pics when the grass starts coming up! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes photos will be great. It will look so pretty with all the green and red


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are getting any of the rain down there that we've been drenched with here...that new hay field will be ready to mow by July! 

Instead of planting here...I'm using existing property as pastures and will be extending posts and fence to allow them even more browse. Clover, timothy, alfalfa, chicory...and lots of woody brush.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats what we are doing also Liz. We don't really have macheriny to bale so we are just trying to fence and make it all grazing pasture. :thumb:


----------



## NeedONEmore (Feb 26, 2011)

The area I have planted is creek bottom that has been deer food plots in the past. Last year s. beans and in the fall oats, wheat, clover, and winter peas.
That has gotten quite expensive maintaining (annual planting) lately so it will serve a dual purpose now as perennial hay field/deer browse.
It is to far from the house to fence it and let the goats go to it. The two goats I have need to get busy on what the have, and I'm sure they will when they lose the bottle. They just started today hitting the weeds like four legged WEED EATERS....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like 4 legged weed eaters! Now if only the 10 I have here would get to it ASAP!


----------

